# Kayaks and Sharks



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Anyone ever see sharks while yaking? every had any problems with them?

I was told that if you guys catch the larger fish you just put them on a stringer every had any sharks interested in the stringer?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Sharks are around but I have never seen one. I don't think about them. If its going to happen there is not much that can be done. Have a knife handy to cut the stringer. Just as much of a chance that a shark will attack the fish while fighting the fish. If you carry a cooler / bucket to put the fish in still a chance of blood on/in the kayak that the shark can follow.
Bottom line think like a surfer. The shark is not after you just looking for a easy meal.

Robert


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

no different than wadin on a bar or in knee deep water....if its yer time ta get bit...its jus yer time.............


gettin chomped istha last thing in my mind....now if I was a body or surf board....I'd be jus a little spooked...which I never was....many years ago,until that surfer girl lost her apendiges


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

I hung a monster last summer while cobia fishing in the ocean. Probably a black tip because it jumped all over like a banshee. Even after it broke me off, it continued to free jump all around us for over a half hour. Then, the rest of the day, we would see it free jumping off into the horizon. Lots of little 4 - 5 foot blacktips in the chum slick, swimming under the yak, while cobia fishing. Fun on light tackle.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks guys was just wondering i am not too worried about it I have been scuba diving for 20 years and never had a problem with them.....yet


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200506/s1386487.htm

Predator or prey  

Chum`bucket


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Maiden Voyage with my ship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I plan to use a long stringer with a float on it... just like wade fishermen in the gulf. I'll have a single hand opening spyderco knife on a leash just in case they come up and get hungry. 
There are more big sharks around than you think. 
The tigers and bulls are the biggest problem. They are very aggressive and big powerful sharks. 
What a way to die though, huh? Better than some useless car wreck where you are mamed for the rest of your life. 
Personnally, I do not care whether they are out there or not. I am just going to be prepared for them when they come around, and have my game together in case they decide to dine on my work. Yep, it is work to get out there, as I experienced last night when I exited Rudee for the ocean. What a rush that was! Some maiden voyage! Two stripers and a dink flounder, bit off by a big blue... I am, parden the pun..hooked.
The thing paddles like a dream, and my years of canoeeing really paid off, didn't even have to use my rudder. Tarpon 120's rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TC


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

TC, congrats on the T120 and the maiden voyage... this yak thing is really addicting...


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

What you will find is that you can't move around much with a stringer of fish hanging in the water anyway, to much drag. If you are trying to cover distance you will have to bring them in. I put the fish on a stringer until it dies, then it goes in the hatch. If you are worried about a shark, don't use a piece of 3/16" cable like I have. Use something that will break off if a shark grabs it.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the advice...
Sincerely,
TC


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

TC, Welcome to the dark side. Nice job on the maiden voyage.

Robert


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

I run my stringer to the stern on my anchor shuttle, which makes it easier to paddle. If a shark comes a long, I jab my 12 inch diving knife in his skull then wrestle him to the bottom of the ocean until I can bite through his juggular. After that I put his a$$ on the stringer.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fisherman said:


> I run my stringer to the stern on my anchor shuttle, which makes it easier to paddle. If a shark comes a long, I jab my 12 inch diving knife in his skull then wrestle him to the bottom of the ocean until I can bite through his juggular. After that I put his a$$ on the stringer.




don't ferget ta tag me in...especially if the shrk boy is overer 200lbs    

"And tha new WWF heavy weight shark champion of the Werld.............."


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, there's my problem. I just can't seem to find that damn juggular.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Saw 4 rather large Cobia day before yesterday in the Hook in Buxton. Could not entice him though. Did make a custom rod for the YAK, my biggest problem last year was getting the fish in the boat with a 9 foot pole. Took a 8 ft tica cut 2 foot off the but put a new reel seat on it and re corked it and move the guides around.. Its perfect it'll throw 3 oz's still. And the fish come in the boat now with ease.. jam


----------



## vmiikws (Sep 2, 2019)

Sharks are around but I have never seen one


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

TC said:


> *Maiden Voyage with my ship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I plan to use a long stringer with a float on it... just like wade fishermen in the gulf. I'll have a single hand opening spyderco knife on a leash just in case they come up and get hungry.
> There are more big sharks around than you think.
> ...


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I see them all the time! No big deal. It's not like they want to eat you, but if they do it's your time. You are going out in their domain. Scariest part is when you turtle while they are swimming underneath you! Better be quick getting back in.


----------

